# Ecualizador de audio



## Ayla_19 (Abr 1, 2007)

Hola a todos  

Tengo que diseñar e implementar un ecualizador de audio de cinco etapas con un margen frecuencial de trabajo desde 16Hz hasta 20 Khz. Si alguien tiene algun documento que creA podría serme Útil estaría super agradecida.

un saludo !


----------



## ars (Abr 1, 2007)

Esto talves te podra servir: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/ecualizador-5-bandas-circuito-impreso-probado-4673/


----------



## Dano (Abr 1, 2007)

El título del tema fue editado por incumplimiento de normas, además el mismo será movido al foro correspondiente.

Saludos


----------



## Ayla_19 (Abr 1, 2007)

Ok muchas gracias ! ya os dire ke tal


----------



## anfis (Jun 20, 2007)

Este EQ anda barbaro y es muy facil de armar. Se alimenta con 9v. Y consume muy poco
Suerte


----------

